# în părțile noastre



## vincix

Cum aș putea traduce în engleză „în părțile noastre”, cu sensul de teritoriul nostru? Așa, mai colocvial cum e în românește.

De exemplu, „Prin părțile noastre s-au descoperit multe ruine”.

„On our lands” ar fi o soluție corectă?


----------



## farscape

Dacă e vorba să fim colocviali, eu aş opta pentru "in our neck of the woods" - mi se pare destul de aproape de 'prin părţile noastre'.

f.


----------



## vincix

Într-adevăr, nu am nevoie să fiu chiar atât de colocvial. Îmi trebuie ceva mai degrabă relaxat-formal. Ceva chiar cu „in our lands” e corect?


----------



## farscape

Our lands are merge dacă vorbim de pământurile lăsate moștenire de tataie 

Our region, our part of the world ar fi alte posibilități.

Neck of the woods nu denotă doi pădurari la o șuetă, dacă asta ți-e grija  Un client pe care nu l-am "întâlnit" decât o dată la o teleconferință povestea despre vremea în zona lor de lângă Dallas referindu-se la "our neck of the woods" - mostly AE.

Later,
f.


----------



## vincix

Da, înțeleg. Mulțumesc pentru explicații. Cred că ceea ce vreau un simplu „our region” e mai potrivit de fapt. Dar am învățat oricum ceva nou


----------



## irinet

Şi eu, mulțumim, Farscape , doar dacă îmi dai şi un context ca să înțeleg mai bine unde îl folosesc în propoziție!


----------



## farscape

In our/my neck of the woods everybody owns a snow thrower or hires somebody to shovel their driveways -> Prin părţile noastre (pe aici pe la mine) toată lumea are maşină de dat zăpada sau...

f.


----------

